# African Booze Tree



## Pilgrim (Dec 27, 2007)

[video=youtube;vCu5s80uAMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCu5s80uAMQ[/video]


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

Reminded me of my Fraternity days!


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 27, 2007)

etexas said:


> Reminded me of my Fraternity days!


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 29, 2007)

Every time I go to S. Africa, I bring back a bottle of Amarula for Elizabeth. Same fruit + cream of some sort. Kinduva girlie drink but has an elephant on the front, which could be used to excuse a sip or two.


----------

